# Flaren 2018



## bastus (17. Mai 2018)

Moin 
Ich fahr in drei Wochen an den Flaren nach Flattinge. Vor ca 6 Jahren war ich schonmal dort und hatte einen schönen Urlaub mit durchschnittlichen Fängen .Nun habe ich beim durchforsten des Forums immer wieder von stark abgenommenen Fischbeständen gelesen ,was wohl damit begründet ist,daß hier jeder gegen eine kleine Gebühr Netze stellen darf
.Vor 6 Jahren haben wir natürlich auch das eine oder andere Netz gesehen aber nicht übermässig viel. .Hat irgendjemand aktuelle Erfahrungen ,vielleicht aus dem letzten oder gar diesem Jahr ?
Letztes Jahr waren wir am Nachbarsee, dem Vidostern und waren begeistert. Leider haben wir dort dieses Jahr keine passendende Unterkunft gefunden .
Danke und Gruß aus Lübeck
Basti


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Hallo Basti,
war voriges Jahr auch in Flattinge,also im Juli habe ich nicht ein Stellnetz gesehen...
Willst Du Fisch solltest Du auf jeden Fall in den Hauptsee fahren,vor der Tuer ist definitiv ueberangelt, 6-8 Boote schleppen taeglich was das Zeug haelt und es wird von vielen alles was nach Fisch aussieht,abgeknueppelt.
Dennoch habe ich dort auch mittlere Zander,so um die 60 bekommen, allerdings nicht beim schleppen,sondern mit totem Koederfisch.Hechte gabs nur im Zwergenformat.
Hauptsee ist natuerlich immer was zu holen...


----------



## bastus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Danke für die Info
Ich hatte sowas befürchtet. Zum Glück sind wir ja noch in der Vorsaison da und der Hauptsee ist ja auch in 40 Min mit dem Tuckerboot  zu erreichen( wir haben auch noch ein Gleitfähiges Schlauchi dabei ,dann sind es nur 10 min). Bin mal gespannt was uns erwartet.....
Gruß Basti


----------



## Libra_22 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Hallo bastus,

Wir sind zufällig zur gleichen Zeit am See 02.06-09.06 vll kann man sich auf dem Wasser mal treffen und bischen Plaudern! (Wir sind im Südlichen Teil)

Ps. Habt ihr jetzt schon eine Tiefenkarte aufgetrieben ? 
Ich finde leider nichts vom südlichen Teil.

Lg


----------



## Bronni (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Hallo,

  wir waren vor zwei Jahren in Flattinge und ich kann die bisherigen Aussagen nur unterstreichen. Der südliche Teil des Sees ist überfischt und dürfte mittlerweile auch zu warm geworden sein. Wir haben beim Schleppen einige Zander fangen können, aber das Gesamtergebnis entsprach nicht unseren Vorstellungen. 
  Leider sind wir erst an den letzten beiden Tagen in den Hauptsee gefahren und das war ein Fehler, wir scheuten damals die lange Schleichfahrt mit 5 PS. Das Echolot zeigte wirklich gute Fische an und wir konnten noch einige bessere fangen. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Hauptsee ganz eindeutig die bessere Alternative, trotz der längeren Anfahrt. Ich kann nur sagen, Vollgas und ab in den Hauptsee, dort gibt es noch gute Fische.

  Viel Spaß und gute Fänge


----------



## Libra_22 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Welche tiefen habt ihr da so befischt dann ? 6-7m? 
Und habt ihr nur geschleppt oder es auch mit totem Köderfisch probiert ?
Tiefenkarte hast du nicht noch zufällig für mich?
Danke schonmal für die Infos.


----------



## Bronni (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Eine Tiefenkarte habe ich nicht, sie lag im Ferienhaus. Suche mal unter Schwedenplaner 2016, Seite 16, dort findest Du einen längeren Bericht von mir, der vielleicht hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## Libra_22 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Danke ja habe ihn gelesen und auch kommentiert, vielleicht lest du es dir auch durch, weil ich mir bereits meine eigene Meinung machen durfte.


----------



## bastus (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Hab ne Digitale Karte auf dem Echolot


----------



## bastus (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Wenn du dir die Beschaffenheit des Flaren vorher einmal anschauen möchtest geht das mit der entsprechenden Sonarkarte bei isight-genisis.com auf der Social Map.einfach den Flaren ranzoomen und draufklicken.wenn du weiter reinzoomst wird die Karte sehr detailliert in 1 Fußlinien .
So lässt sich sicher die eine oder andere Tour grob planen und wenn ihr in eurem Haus WLAN habt oder über mobile Daten (kost ja meist nichts mehr in der EU ),kann man die Karte ja auch im Haus oder gar im Boot auf dem ipad ansehen.
Gruß
Basti

P.S.
Noch besser ist natürlich du kannst die Karte aufs GPS Echolot laden und siehst dann dein Boot wie beim Navi auf der Karte. So mach ich es


----------



## bastus (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

https://www.genesismaps.com/SocialMap


----------



## bastus (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

So , nun ist der Urlaub am Flaren vorbei und leider haben sich die Befürchtungen bestätigt.
Ich war für zwei Wochen dort mit zwei Freunden und die Angellei am Flaren erwies sich als ziemlich hartes Brot. Gleich am zweiten Tag gelang es einem von uns einen schönen Zander an den tiefen Löchern des Nordteils an den Haken zu bekommen aber das war es denn leider auch im Großen und Ganzen. Wir haben wirklich Alles versucht und haben teilweise 10 stündige Touren bis fast an das Nordende des Sees unternommen leider meistens ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt obwohl das Echo eigentlich viel Fisch angezeigt hat. Die Durchfahrt zum Nordteil brachte im Laufe des Urlaubs noch zwei Küchenzander.
Hechte bekamen wir bis auf drei oder vier Babys überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht und barsche konnte man sehr vereinzelt in den Buchten beim Spinnen erwischen.
Auch das Schleppen auf Zander in der Dämmerung und in der kurzen Nacht brachte keinen Erfolg.
Unsere Nachbarn haben in zwei Wochen gar keinen Fisch gefangen.
War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub ( wir hatten genug Getränke dabei ) aber schon vor dem Ende des Urlaubs haben wir das Angeln weitestgehend eingestellt und lieber Fussball geguckt.
Vielleicht lag es an der Hitze, in Schweden sieht es zur Zeit aus wie in Spanien . aufgrund der Grösse des Flaren kann ich jedenfalls nicht so recht glauben daß der See überfischt ist .
Nächstes Jahr geht es sicher wieder nach Schweden  aber nur über meine Leiche wieder an den Flaren.
Wir haben diesen See wirklich verflucht !!!!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## knaacki2000 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Flaren 2018*

Bin derzeit am Flären und kann mich dem bisher hier geschriebenen Worten nicht anschließen....
Trotz 28 - 32° und 24° Wassertemperatur beißen die Zander gut und auch etliche Hechte bis 90cm fanden den Weg ins Boot.
Zander viele kleine um 45-50cm

Allerdings fangen wir nur im tieferen Teil des Sees.


----------

